# Thetford locker door



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all, anyone any experience in fitting a thetford locker door?

Got a mate 8O who has just replaced 2 doors on his Burstner motorhome that were leaking. The new ones are leaking too!  

I had a look and think they may be on upside down but they are definitely on the way the originals were - the hinges at the top.

There is what looks like a drip rail on the opening side of the door so I take it this should be at the top and the door should open down :?: 

Thanks for any replies.  

Henry.


----------

